# This phone wont be banned/delayed!



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So i just found this article and if you read the last 3 paragraphs it basically states that there will be a later court date for july 30th so for the time being we shall get our phones on time! 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/12/us-apple-google-lawsuits-idUSBRE85B1L920120612


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I saw that article as well .Good news that the court date is July 30,with vzw releases them by july 9th hopefully sooner.
People who pre-ordered will forsure have theirs .


----------

